# Pristobrycon Careospinus



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I'd like to share some old pics of my Pristobrycon careospinus... this fish was collected by Ivan Mikolji back to 2006 and i was lucky enough to get it... he died a few months later due to problems after a water change (water had pesticide residues)...

Here is a link to P. careospinus: http://www.opefe.com/careospinus.html

A rare piranha... Enjoy...























Daniel


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm in love. Red tipped fins, big beautiful silver eyes, big mouth. Awesome fish. Again sucks it died.

He's got a nice hook on anal fin also.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I was wondering where this fish was... Sucks that it died.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

gorgeous fish hands down !!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I feel in love with that fish when Ivan had pictures of it in the TFH. You are one lucky mofo to have got to keep one even if it was for a short time. Thanks for sharing


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

that was a nice fish you had there sorry for the lose


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks sweet.

I was thinking abit back what are lfs like in venezala/south america? Are there actual lfs or is it just like some fish market/fisherman you buy local fish from? What about fish from other parts of the world?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Pristo's are bad ass piranha!...Very beautiful specimen you had there!..Sorry for your loss!..Thanks for sharing!..


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

Must be sweet to get all these rare P's, shame that they died.

Please keep sharing photo's, they are fascinating


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Nice specimen !


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Looks sweet.
> 
> I was thinking abit back what are lfs like in venezala/south america? Are there actual lfs or is it just like some fish market/fisherman you buy local fish from? What about fish from other parts of the world?


Most LFS here in Venezuela have only about 10 fish species and just a few have a better fish stock (no more than 30 different fish species)... here you won't find piranhas in a regular fish store unless you order it...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Looks sweet.
> 
> I was thinking abit back what are lfs like in venezala/south america? Are there actual lfs or is it just like some fish market/fisherman you buy local fish from? What about fish from other parts of the world?


Most LFS here in Venezuela have only about 10 fish species and just a few have a better fish stock (no more than 30 different fish species)... here you won't find piranhas in a regular fish store unless you order it...








[/quote]


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

I fishing for years and have never seen one of these in Venezuela


----------

